# Tell me about Rescue Remedy



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 21, 2011)

On Marty's thread about her shepherd someone suggested Rescue Remedy to help calm her. Does this have any side effects/consequences? Can it be used for any animal? What about horses. I have a 130+ lb bullmastiff who lives outside all summer and then inside once the weather cools. He needs a bath by the end of the summer but lordy how he hates it. It is such a desperate struggle to bathe him and he is so upset by the whole thing that Idread putting him thro that every fall. I'm curious if rescue remedy could be a help in his case.


----------



## anoki (Sep 21, 2011)

Rescue Remedy is a natural stress reliever. It is for humans, but works wonders for dogs (and cats apparently). I don't know if it works on horses...never tried it....

Read more about it here:

Rescue Remedy

~kathryn


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 21, 2011)

It does work for horses- we had a spazzy filly- we'd give some to clip and she'd be fine....


----------



## BBH (Sep 21, 2011)

I have used rescue rememdy myself and have had no problems. Another horse person also toldy me they have used on full size horses and it worked.....on minis I would be careful and only do a squirt.....


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link kathryn. I see they do sell rescue remedy for horses. Interesting reading, I wonder if it is available in my local health food store and if they have any first hand knowledge of its use. There isn't much that frightens my big guy (bullmastiff) but he sure hates those baths and altho he'd never bite anyone he isn't beyond clawing at them in a desperate attempt to escape the dreaded hose. This same dog will try to go to the creek/swamp in our lower pasture and chase beavers (no we don't allow it and do go out of our way to prevent it... beavers might drown him




) and he sure gets plenty wet then, but no _clean_ water must touch him.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 21, 2011)

The Rescue Remedy I got at the Nature Store for our Golden Retriever was packaged for pets. It comes with an eyedropper. The dose is 4 drops.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 21, 2011)

Did anyone mention this on Martys thread about Amy and being afraid of power tools? I'll have to go check..thanks for the info!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL, my mistake LittleRibbie, it was on* Marty's* thread not Mona's that I read about it first. Good grief, some days I think I have no mind left at all



. I'll edit the first post so its not so confusing.

Thanks for the input Field of Dreams and BBH, I wonder if it would help my 4 yr old who is such a handful to clip. I may just have to give it a try. F.O.Ds do you recall what dose you used on the filly?


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Sep 21, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Thanks for the input Field of Dreams and BBH, I wonder if it would help my 4 yr old who is such a handful to clip. I may just have to give it a try. F.O.Ds do you recall what dose you used on the filly?



I do believe it was 4-6 drops. It's been a while since we needed it, and have since sold the crazy filly...



She was a small one, 30" at the most.


----------



## BBH (Sep 22, 2011)

The person that told me about it for myself was a nurse practitioner and has horses and into holistic/natural type stuff. The other person that has used on Qtr Horses was a farrier that only used a couple of sprays in the nose......I would be very careful with a mini maybe just on short spurt or spray on your finger and put finger in nostril........


----------



## anoki (Sep 22, 2011)

stupid me....never even thought of using it on the horses!!!!! I am going to try it for my 2 nut heads....especially when the farrier is here!!!!



:yeah

BBH is talking of the spray....the others are talking about the liquid....and yes, it comes in different forms! There is also one that is not an alcohol base, if I remember correctly.

~kathryn


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2011)

BBH, is there something in particular about RR that makes you cautious about its use in minis? What would be your concern with dosing too much? Just trying to get a handle on how safe this stuff is. I like to know risks before I try something when I can.


----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2011)

Would it be safe for pregnant mares? I have a mare that is a royal pain for farrier work, just thought this might be something worth trying to ease her nerves during farrier work, but she might be pregnant and I would'nt want to jeopardize her pregnancy.


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 22, 2011)

RR is extremely safe to use. It is not just for calming, but can be used for any sort of stress or trauma. For humans going through continued stress it is recommended that 6 drops be put in a glass of water which can them be sipped throughout the day. For sudden panic or stressful happenings, several drops straight on the tongue or two squirts of the spray (again on the tongue) is recommended. Dont think I would ever squirt it up the nostrils - never heard of this nor seen it recommended on any instructions for use.

We have used it in the horse's water buckets and directly into their mouths, it can also be rubbed on the pulse points and behind the ears. It is great stuff and completely natural - see no reason why it couldn't be used on brood mares, I would certainly use it with no hesitation.


----------



## chandab (Sep 22, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> RR is extremely safe to use. It is not just for calming, but can be used for any sort of stress or trauma. For humans going through continued stress it is recommended that 6 drops be put in a glass of water which can them be sipped throughout the day. For sudden panic or stressful happenings, several drops straight on the tongue or two squirts of the spray (again on the tongue) is recommended. Dont think I would ever squirt it up the nostrils - never heard of this nor seen it recommended on any instructions for use.
> 
> We have used it in the horse's water buckets and directly into their mouths, it can also be rubbed on the pulse points and behind the ears. It is great stuff and completely natural - see no reason why it couldn't be used on brood mares, I would certainly use it with no hesitation.


Thank you for the response. I've never used it before, so thought best to ask first.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 22, 2011)

i have tryed them you can get them in a lolly

and thay didnt do anything

but have heard of it working on dogs here in australia

so must be good stuff maybe the liquid form is better


----------



## BBH (Sep 23, 2011)

Reignmaker minis.....I am just careful with anything i give the first couple of times. and yes what I have is the spray and I use it myself and was careful the first time too just like trying anything. i get very nervous before competing and use it to settle this old lady down.

I think it would be safe and the clerk at the helath food store told me that he had heard about using it with dogs but not horses.....I think I would use it at home first rather than at a show.....


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah, I see what you were getting at BBH. Yes, I too am cautious about anything new I'm going to offer my animals (thus my asking if you had specific concerns) and don't like to assume anything is 'safe' just because the label/advertising says so. In this case I haven't really heard a lot good or bad about the product but if it works as people say, then it is for all intents and purposes a drug and should be handled with respect.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 24, 2011)

I've used Rescue Remedy for people and it works great!!! For our dogs, I use RelaxForm - non addictive and helps take the edge off. There's also an equine version of RelaxForm, too. Good luck!

Liz N.


----------



## chandab (Oct 20, 2011)

Darn it! I wrote out a whole long paragraph, and hit the wrong button and lost it all. So, here's the short version. I used RR today for a couple horses that get upset at farrier time, it seemed to help and they were much more calm than usual for their trims. [i will add that it probably takes 5-10 minutes to go to work and relax them, so give it to them a few minutes before starting the proceedure.]


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 21, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks Chanda, for updating on this subject. Every time I drive past the health food store here I think "there's something I want to check for there....what _was_ that" So thank you for reminding me what I wanted to see if they have




(gads, my memory is lousy sometimes)


----------



## wildoak (Oct 22, 2011)

I've used Rescue Remedy for myself, my daughter, horses...can be helpful. I've also more recently been using Tranquility Oil on the horses. It's floral essences, comes in a small glass bottle and you just use a dab on the nostrils and on the poll if you like. It also seems to be very calming, and it smells good lol...very lavender.

Jan


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 23, 2011)

I used Rescue Remedy on my Arabian, Spyder, during his PTSD-style panic attacks before we found the lady who helped him get over them completely. I honestly don't remember what it did for him but I do remember that we saw enough results to continue to use it and were pleased with the product so it must have helped at least a little. We don't continue to use products that don't seem to do anything.

Leia


----------

